# PLUM CREEK 2008 Haunt Video



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*PLUM CREEK 2008 Haunt Video...UPDATED*

FINALLY!!! I found a way to reduce the size of my video. Its about 6 minutes long and the quality is fairly good. The music you hear is what is actually playing in the yard. I had to reduce the quality to "mono" and the lowest bitrate to keep it small. It was blasting with A 1000WATT receiver, 1000 watt sub and giant JBL speakers...it was really loud.

Also, those who need to see what Froggys fog will do on Halloween night, take a look about half way thru the video...it was going all the way down the street, and it was thick. I turned up the fogger toward the end so you can see how thick it actually was.

We had about 300 people visit our home and they started bringing people in by golf cart. I dont think this is the BEST haunt, but we must be doing something right... There are some photos below the movie so you can see our fence also as the movie dosent really show it...

Hope you enjoy the video...

I was able to add the last minute of the video which has the massive fog rolling in. I swear...I should have bought MORE juice. It truly made a wall of fog that you could hardly see thru. At about 5:00 you can see how thick it is. I could only let it do that for a few minutes as it was chuging the fog juice. If anyone needs an actual "working" testomonial for Froggys fog...here it is


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks Fantastic as usual Melty! Great Job!

:zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice! The video has a very moody feel to it. I like the reaper guy back by the crank ghost.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Whoa Melty that looks awesome! Major spooky stuff, and the fog looks great. I take it you don't bother going the chiller route... it makes the FCG look so much better seeing it through the haze...

Totally sweet! I'm hoping to get an animation or two, and some lightning and fog together for my friends at the haunt I help with... hopefully I can push it a little more towards yours! Great atmosphere.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking setup. Good job with the atmosphere.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Great job! That's a good looking setup!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really really nice! I like the sound track you used. Great lightning effect too! Your animated props are excellent. I have the plans you sent me for the ground breaker which I'm making for next year. Watching displays like this makes me think hard about reverting back to a front yard display only instead of my current walk through. so much easier to concentrate on one area and less to worry about. Great stuff!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

The zombie that has the stuff hanging from it and your coffins are the bomb .A great haunt.
I also loved the froggys fog solution I just need to build a chiller.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Man That's great wish mine was a half that cool


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice! I really like that you had almost exclusively green light-- it makes your blue ghost and red accents stand out beautifully, and that Dracula in the window w/ the strobes is awesome!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

First rate, Meltdown! This definately goes down as a favorite for me. Lots of atmosphere and a good mix between static and animated. Love it.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow looks great.. How did you get your crank ghost that color it looks so ethereal..


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Absolutely awesome! Everything is great, love the animated props and the fcg. I've got to get me some of that Froggy Juice!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice Melty! Terrifi use of light. Props on your props too!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you all for those kind words!!! *melty wips tear from eye* I wish I could keep it up for longer in Oct but I have ALOT of teens in the neighborhood and Melty would get no sleep for that month wondering what was walking away! The FCG came from ebay already dyed with the flouresent color. What I did to make it shine more was to put a clear sheet of painters cloth ($2.99 @ Home Depot) in front of it and the black light above but in front of the ghost. The reflection off the plastic and the ghost was soo cool, and it was just a trial and error thing. I actually removed one of the two black lights as it was soo bright, I thought it took away from the scary...

The sounds were from the video game "Thief" that a member posted here. I thought it fit sooo well, even thought I have 1000 of sound clips, this one just fit. Now the problem is...how do I top it for next year? Good grief!!!

Thanks again and I owe it all to you great folks here at the forum. Without you, I dont think I would have the vision to do this. Seeing all of your great work inspires me to "add one more detail" so a big thank you to all who have done a great job also!!

The guy I purchased the FCG from is "dixrexam" and he was a GREAT seller and had incredible communication even after the delivery. Everything down to the packaging was unbelievable. I have no affiliation with him, just wanted to point out a reputable seller!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

oooh Melty I like!!
The green light is perfect..
I like all your stuff too
Great job


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Turned out awesome!


----------

